# Once enabled.. How do you disable PTAT?



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I have looked everywhere.. I'm at a loss. How do you disable PTAT once it's enabled?.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like:

Menu -> Settings -> DVR Defaults -> Primetime Anytime

That is an odd place to bury it, though I suppose it makes sense in that it is a DVR timer function. Still, not entirely intuitive.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks! Very odd place to put it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... On the one hand from the pictures I like the idea of nesting some of the items on the Menu into appropriate groups. The 922 just has icons dumped in a seemingly random order.

But, the 922 at least you know all the icons are there... the Hopper you have to kind of dig around for some settings that may or may not be in a sub-menu that is intuitive.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Just like 922 im glad you can sort by episode


----------

